# How can a renter confirm a Hyatt reservation?



## DeniseM (Jun 10, 2016)

What is the best way for a renter (renting from an owner) to confirm a Hyatt reservation?

-Call the front desk
-Call Hyatt owner reservations (number?)


----------



## DAman (Jun 11, 2016)

1-800-gohyatt would be the best place to call. 
Rentals are only allowed for ownership week.  Like II exchanges cannot be rented Hyatt point reservations are not allowed to be rented.


----------



## bdh (Jun 11, 2016)

DAman said:


> 1-800-gohyatt would be the best place to call.
> Rentals are only allowed for ownership week.  Like II exchanges cannot be rented Hyatt point reservations are not allowed to be rented.



Would 800-gohyatt reveal any real definitive reservation information without a caller providing a reservation confirmation number first?



DeniseM said:


> What is the best way for a renter (renting from an owner) to confirm a Hyatt reservation?
> 
> -Call the front desk
> -Call Hyatt owner reservations (number?)



The Hyatt owner has to purchase an HRC Guest Certificate to put the reservation in the renters name.  

Once the renter has the GC, they could call the front desk of the property with the reservation number to confirm the week is in their name.


----------



## Kal (Jun 11, 2016)

bdh said:


> ...The Hyatt owner has to purchase an HRC Guest Certificate to put the reservation in the renters name.
> 
> Once the renter has the GC, they could call the front desk of the property with the reservation number to confirm the week is in their name.



That could be an interesting conversation if the rented unit was obtained by the Hyatt owner using points.  The renter would not likely be aware that it was a violation of Hyatt rules.  Then what! :ignore:

 Best to get everything clear before any money is transferred.


----------



## skotrla (Jun 22, 2016)

Does someone have a good reference to ownership documentation from each internal points system that does not allow points reservations to be rented out?

I'm curious about what internal points systems (if any) allow rentals - I know that the external exchange companies do not but have not seen much documentation from internal exchange systems.

-Scott


----------



## skimeup (Jul 3, 2016)

*Rental of unit using points*

I am able to rent my Royal Holiday reservations that I am able to obtain using points.  Is it the case that one cannot put a Hyatt reservation made using points in the name of someone else?  Or is it just that one cannot rent it out?


----------



## bdh (Jul 3, 2016)

skotrla said:


> Does someone have a good reference to ownership documentation from each internal points system that does not allow points reservations to be rented out?
> 
> I'm curious about what internal points systems (if any) allow rentals - I know that the external exchange companies do not but have not seen much documentation from internal exchange systems.



*HRC OFFICIAL RULES* (only edit is font color change to identify the key text)

6.2 Club Member Rentals. 

A *Club Member may reserve a Week or Split Week during a Home Resort Preference Period and rent it for the Member’s own account.* All renters must comply with the rules and regulations of the Resort Documents affecting occupancy, and the renting Club Member will be responsible for the acts or omissions of renters or any other person or persons permitted by the Member or the renter to use the accommodation. *Rental by a Club Member of accommodations reserved through the Club (other than a Week or Split Week reserved during a Home Resort Preference Period) is prohibited*; provided, however, that HVGG may enter into agreements from time to time with the developer of a Club Resort to subject any or all of the developer’s unsold Timeshare Interests at such Club Resort to the Club Use Period in order to provide greater availability within the Club for such Club Resort.

*WHAT'S THAT MEAN* (Green font = Go.  Red font = Stop)

A HRPP reservation (ie: an owner's deeded week) can be rented.

A reservation not obtained via a HRPP reservation (ie: a CUP or LCUP reservation) can not be rented.


----------



## Kal (Jul 3, 2016)

In addition to the Rule information provided by bdh, there is substantial risk to the owner and the renter. See below:

*HRC OFFICIAL RULES* (Applicable portions of the rule have been extracted; font color change identifies the key text)

6.1 Personal Use; Commercial Purposes. Purchase of a Timeshare Interest *o**r use of accommodations and facilities associated with the Club for commercial purposes*, for contribution to or use in a different timeshare plan or vacation club, or for any purpose other than the personal use described above *is expressly prohibited*.

6.2 Club Member Rentals. 
…In the event a Club Member rents accommodations reserved through the Club when prohibited from doing so under these Rules and Regulations, *the Club has the authority, in the Club’s sole discretion, to suspend or cancel the Guest Certificate issued in connection with the reserved accommodations rented in violation of these Rules and Regulations.*

*WHAT'S THAT MEAN* (Red font = Stop)

Use of reserved units for commercial purposes is prohibited.

An associated Guest Certificate can be cancelled.


----------

